# surrogate mothers



## jamiedeanrob (May 23, 2009)

gay couple from mirfield west yorkshire looking for some1 to help make are dreams come true x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

This thread might be of use 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174146.0


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi and the very best of luck on your journey.

I just wanted to mention that it's against the law in the UK to advertise that you are looking for a surrogate, so you probably ought to watch what you are posting on sites like this (sorry to be a gloomy lawyer!).

You might want to check out the information on surrogacy law http://www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/surogacy/22/ - there's stuff there about what you can and can't do legally.

Incidentally I've helped quite a few gay couples with surrogacy - just to give you some encouragement that it is possible. In fact, the law is about to change to make it easier for gay couples.

Best of luck

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## jamiedeanrob (May 23, 2009)

thanks for the advice didnt realise and thanks for the link


----------

